# Are People No Longer Prepping?



## Denton

Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:

?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


----------



## Slippy

See, that's the difference in folks who want to be self sufficient and those who buy into the societal BS of this term that I despise called "Prepping".

Now's the time to ramp up your self sufficiency goals, preparedness plans etc while the other bandwagon hoppers jump off to buy new big screens and tennis shoes.


----------



## 7052

I still am. Now I'll admit that the volume being added to "the shelves" has dramatically diminished. We hit our target goal, and are now just rotating stock. The $$$ we were spending, and every other cent I can save, earn, etc, is going into the "Get the hell out of the Democratic People's Republik of Hellinois" fund. lol


----------



## hawgrider

Its nice to take a break from all the doom and gloom don't you think?


----------



## Slippy

It's kinda funny. When the GOP took the senate back in '14, an inlaw of mine made multiple comments about things getting better blah blah blah. Then a year or so later the same old crap was going down and there was multiple continued attacks on the 2nd Amendment. I told him 10+ years ago after the Clinton "Assault Rifle Ban" was lifted to buy a semi auto on a AR platform.

Does the dumbass do what I tell him? Hell No! But he comes over and shoots mine! Finally he wises up and buys a nice modern sporting rifle, pays at least $200 more than what he should have X years ago. But for some reason, he doesn't stock up on ammo. So time flys and then Trump gets elected and my inlaw says "ammo will be in free supply, no reason to buy any now, I'll wait and prices will go down."

I assure you, he will get caught without any ammo because he will have bought into the popularist view that all is well now. 

Last time I'll say it. If you want to have plenty of ammo, buy a few boxes every week or so then a few times a year buy in bulk and put some up. It will allow you to shoot when ever you want and also have it when you need it. Same goes for Food, Water, Meds, batteries, whatever...


----------



## Inor

We are still neck deep in the self-sufficiency effort. I do not see that ever changing. Even if life is going great with no worries about the future, we live much cheaper and fuller lives with this lifestyle.


----------



## watchin

Sorry, I've been too busy prepping harder than ever to comment. I believe time is running short and am going to need a few of my preps in the very near, uncertain future.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


True. The sheepoles fears have been quelled. Those that know that things can turn on a dime will continue the quest of self sufficiency. Many People just do not have the attention span or wisdom to prepare


----------



## Maine-Marine

I just bought a bunch of canned burger and we are getting some canned fruit (pie filling) this weekend

every day that goes by we are one day closer to THE EVENT happening... call it doom and gloom if you want, I call it PREPPING


----------



## stowlin

I feel like I'm more into the politics then prepping some time; my apologies.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

hawgrider said:


> Its nice to take a break from all the doom and gloom don't you think?


Its very nice!

Hopefully with the ease of regulations and restoration of our rights/economy things will get less expensive and more available.


----------



## Coastie dad

I'm guilty. Sort of. As above, we hit (or almost) some goals, and have slowed a little. But come January, baby, it's on again!


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm not a prepper. Just an old, hairy Boy Scout. Always be prepared!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Maine-Marine

the last sentence in the article sums it up *A day of reckoning for America is fast approaching, and those that are wise understand the signs of the times.*

no matter if you think it is monetary, religious, etc... I agree A DAY IS COMING


----------



## Maine-Marine

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not a prepper. Just an old, hairy Boy Scout. Always be prepared!


my first thought - you're not a boy scout


----------



## rice paddy daddy

hawgrider said:


> Its nice to take a break from all the doom and gloom don't you think?


And now the leftists are all doom-n-gloom.
Wife and I have been living a frugal, self sufficient lifestyle since before Y2K.
Nothing will change for us. We are Winter Soldiers, not Sunshine Patriots.
If you do not know what that is, read Thoms Paine.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Honestly I cut back on visiting here because of all the political hate.

I have zero interest in reading through anger-laced political diatribes, I don't care which side they are on.

Hate busts my groove, it harshes my mellow, and there are other places online I can go so that's where I have been.


----------



## Chipper

Exactly right, nothing has changed in my world. Just because we will have a new president makes no difference. I'll take full advantage of the lull to be more prepared.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I will never stop prepping,just refocused my resources. Shifting priorities I can now fill in the blanks in my tool box at work. Still need the 3 B's but now only to top off my supplies.


----------



## Illini Warrior

shouldn't be any change in the prepper mindset considering natural disasters - don't see the new FEMA director making any drastic changes - don't expect $$$ big bucks going toward hardening the grid against EMP/solar storms ...

domestically you can expect a sizable increase in social unrest - if not a major sustained nationwide riot - the BLM has not only lost the DOJ support on the FED level - the state and local DAs will find the DOJ squashing the previous injustices - they can expect Jeff Sessions interfering big time in another Baltimore PD/Ferguson type persecution ....

another domestic SHTF concern - have the terrorists been lying low? - now waiting for Trump to take office? - will Trump's "Middle East" part of The Wall encourage domestic terror cells? ... 

internationally? .... could go almost any direction - lots of action that needs to be taken by Trump - and that can be like ricocheting pool balls on a table .... because of the possible severity of the SHTFs - prepping for the long term is even more important than ever ....


----------



## Slippy

Salty, my old buddy! Always good to see you back.

One suggestion my good man;

I think that the term you used, "Harshes my Mellow" would be a bit more catchy if you change it to, "Marshes my Mellow".

Get it, marshes my mellow? Marsh-Mellow? Kinda punny don't you think? :vs_smirk:



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Honestly I cut back on visiting here because of all the political hate.
> 
> I have zero interest in reading through anger-laced political diatribes, I don't care which side they are on.
> 
> Hate busts my groove, it harshes my mellow, and there are other places online I can go so that's where I have been.


----------



## 8301

I suspect it has a lot to do with what a person is prepping for. If you are driven by a potential economic collapse the economy and stock market has been doing better so there is less pressure to prepare. If you are driven by an attack (emp, biological, terrorist) or civil unrest the pressure hasn't changed so prepping still holds strong value. But many people who were prepping hard for months or years are approaching what they conceder a reasonably safe level of preparedness and now focus more on maintaining than increasing their preps. That's the point I'm at now. 

I'll still add preps like the small chicken house I recently put in but I put it in more for the eggs and hobby value than as a prep.


----------



## Hemi45

I've been at the present readiness goal for sometime now. In fact, with a pending move in the next few months, I'm reigning in the levels of dry goods. Once we're up in the real south, I'll be taking 'preps' in a new and better direction to include growing, canning and maybe even chickens and bees. This past year, I was stocking up on precious metals (brass, copper, lead) in anticipation of a Hillary win but that's no longer a concern.


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> I feel like I'm more into the politics then prepping some time; my apologies.


I figure you are watching for signs of trouble. Good idea.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sorry, I am still here.

But yes I do see a down turn in activity.

I have been at the prepping so long, little more is needed.

I just add more food for the most part.

SHTF does not depend on who is president.


----------



## stowlin

Denton said:


> I figure you are watching for signs of trouble. Good idea.


Its true, living in one of the worst of the biggest cities in America, a sign of political strife is a sign of setting sail. There were some times around election night and the weekend after I actually put our home in ocean ready mode. (that doesn't take long I generally keep it that way). Still I'm a political hound and I live in SF so rarely do I get to blast my right wing views.


----------



## Targetshooter

I am prepping more now them before , I am not going to be caught with out anything . If people call me a hoarder so be it . they are the ones that are going to be begging for supplies , food ,water , medical , ammo .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

It never stops, but prepping is more than buying Spam and shitonashingle...its gaining knowledge too

I think serious preppers are still doing their things and wannabes and betas who bought into it reactively are stopping because they think Trump is the antidote

It is good to regen your headspace - some of yall FOGs get too caught up in the doom n gloom/geopol shitstorms and get all crazy

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Give it a few months interesting times we live in the last few weeks.


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


I am prepping, in fact I'm prepping hard. This is the time to buy, cause preps will be cheaper than when a Democrat is in power. The next president that will take the white house will be likely a democrap. I'm buying all the guns and ammo as much as I could. Hopefully economy will be fantastic so I can spend more on things I won't be able to get after 8 years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I realize guns and ammo aren't the only part of prepping but man it would be nice if he would end the embargo against russian guns/ammo and allow the korean garands to return.


----------



## paraquack

Having emailed with a few preppers who were worried about opsec and being on this site. 
While I know the NSA probably is monitoring this site or even bought a few months ago, it 
doesn't bother me. But some people are spooked by it and have left the ranks. It doesn't 
appear that they have stopped prepping. My prepping needs to get going again. Wife used 
a lot of the foods while I was laid up. I guess it's ok, one way to rotate the foodstuffs.


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:


I'll give you my 2 cents worth, since you asked & since you are a moderator and part of the site administration. I'm relatively new here but a long time, very hard core prepper. IMO, this site has an identity crisis. If you want to know what I mean, hit the link for active topics. What would a newcomer, browsing the discussions, surmise this forum is about. Is it right wing politics or prepping? If the newcomer was looking for validation of his right wing views, he may stay for awhile, buy maybe look elsewhere as the election concluded. If the newcomer was not interested in politics but just wanted to learn & pass on their knowledge, they might easily go away due to the nature of the politics openly discussed.

I understand many here are very right wing, and that is fine. But you must realize prepping is not the exclusive domain of conservatives. I'm personally middle of the road... very conservative on some topics, less so on others. Note this is the last I will say about my political views. But there are plenty of folks that lean liberal that also prep & also love guns. My point is, all the politics discussed openly here, especially the hateful thread titles, will run off many folks, some conservatives but lots of folks middle of the political spectrum. I happen to have thick skin and learned my lesson here real quick about joining a political discussion. I'll never do that again and was exceedingly hesitant to answer your question. Only reason I am doing so is because I believe in giving back.

I've moderated forums in the past & would not begin to ask you or other site admin to add work for you by adding rules & policing them. But my suggestion would be to separate the politics from the prepping, so that preppers not interested in political hate could find a home here and preppers wanting to spend time discussing politics could do so in their own place (maybe private subforum).

Thank you for what you & the others do here. I know it is not easy & not always fun.


----------



## Coastie dad

The term political hate. Odd. Is there any other political discussion? 
What is the difference between disallowing political discussion and simply not participating?

One is censorship. Do the forum masters have that right since this is a private site? Yes, I believe so. They also have the right to allow it.
Each one of us has the right to join the discussion or not. If not comfortable with a discussion, don't join in.


----------



## coldbluesteel

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


Maybe the feds stopped dropping by?

Please ignore the spelling, "autocorrect" should be renamed.


----------



## rstanek

Haven't stopped prepping yet, my wife and I just discussed a couple days ago about taking an inventory after the Christmas season. We rotate our stock continually so every once in awhile we need to inventory to make sure our stock is appropriate . We need to tweak our bug out a bit to accommodate for the winter months.


----------



## Denton

I can tell some didn't bother reading the article before responding.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> I can tell some didn't bother reading the article before responding.


Ha! There was a article Lol. On the phone it didn't look like a link I thought it was your statment. :vs_lol:


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


Know the Trumpster is making me feel a bit less apprehensive about the future. Might be affecting other folks the same way.


----------



## 8301

coldbluesteel said:


> Maybe the feds stopped dropping by?.


Good point, maybe the feds stopped checking in so traffic on this site is down.


----------



## Coastie dad

I claim the hawgrider defense. I thought it was a statement too. 

I shall now go flog myself as penance.


(Wonder if hippie chick from disqus is around...)


----------



## A Watchman

Still increasing my stores in several areas .... call it what you want, I call it being aware.


----------



## A Watchman

******* said:


> I'll give you my 2 cents worth, since you asked & since you are a moderator and part of the site administration. I'm relatively new here but a long time, very hard core prepper. IMO, this site has an identity crisis. If you want to know what I mean, hit the link for active topics. What would a newcomer, browsing the discussions, surmise this forum is about. Is it right wing politics or prepping? If the newcomer was looking for validation of his right wing views, he may stay for awhile, buy maybe look elsewhere as the election concluded. If the newcomer was not interested in politics but just wanted to learn & pass on their knowledge, they might easily go away due to the nature of the politics openly discussed.
> 
> I understand many here are very right wing, and that is fine. But you must realize prepping is not the exclusive domain of conservatives. I'm personally middle of the road... very conservative on some topics, less so on others. Note this is the last I will say about my political views. But there are plenty of folks that lean liberal that also prep & also love guns. My point is, all the politics discussed openly here, especially the hateful thread titles, will run off many folks, some conservatives but lots of folks middle of the political spectrum. I happen to have thick skin and learned my lesson here real quick about joining a political discussion. I'll never do that again and was exceedingly hesitant to answer your question. Only reason I am doing so is because I believe in giving back.
> 
> I've moderated forums in the past & would not begin to ask you or other site admin to add work for you by adding rules & policing them. But my suggestion would be to separate the politics from the prepping, so that preppers not interested in political hate could find a home here and preppers wanting to spend time discussing politics could do so in their own place (maybe private subforum).
> 
> Thank you for what you & the others do here. I know it is not easy & not always fun.


I'll offer these comments in response.

When you share prepping ideas, you are bound to get in discussions abut the "Why". Remember it is an election year for a country in distress. Its expected.

Politics is under a titled section .... as is prophesy. Instead of clicking on active topics, one can choose his/her area of interest.

Many of us here have discussed and shared prepping ideas as well debated BOB's for a while .... Now we just do it.

Me? Still watching.


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> I'll offer these comments in response.
> 
> When you share prepping ideas, you are bound to get in discussions abut the "Why". Remember it is an election year for a country in distress. Its expected.
> 
> Politics is under a titled section .... as is prophesy. Instead of clicking on active topics, one can choose his/her area of interest.


You are correct however I normally find the most expeditious method of finding new discussion on various topics, on any forum, is to hit the recent posts or active topics button. Now if I was only interested in one single category here, say food preservation, then yes, I could simply go straight there. With me, I have varied interests when it comes to prepping.

But keep in mind this is not a complaint... it is a response to an inquiry from an administrator regarding decreasing site visitation. I learned long ago that if it is not my sandbox, that I have two choices... stay & play by their rules or leave. I personally love the prepping discussions here & ignore the discussions that don't appeal to me. My comments are solely to maybe explain why some folks might stay away. Just my opinion and thought the admin here might appreciate it coming from a new member. If you note, I'm not the only poster here stating this. But as I said, this is their sandbox and they can operate this site however they wish.

Please continue to watch.


----------



## Hemi45

If I were curious about unicorns, tree hugging and such, I'd expect the political tempo of those sites to be left leaning and Trump hating. Just kind of the way things are within certain communities. Generally speaking, of course


----------



## inceptor

******* said:


> You are correct however I normally find the most expeditious method of finding new discussion on various topics, on any forum, is to hit the recent posts or active topics button. Now if I was only interested in one single category here, say food preservation, then yes, I could simply go straight there. With me, I have varied interests when it comes to prepping.
> 
> But keep in mind this is not a complaint... it is a response to an inquiry from an administrator regarding decreasing site visitation. I learned long ago that if it is not my sandbox, that I have two choices... stay & play by their rules or leave. I personally love the prepping discussions here & ignore the discussions that don't appeal to me. My comments are solely to maybe explain why some folks might stay away. Just my opinion and thought the admin here might appreciate it coming from a new member. If you note, I'm not the only poster here stating this. But as I said, this is their sandbox and they can operate this site however they wish.
> 
> Please continue to watch.


Like you, I read the threads that interest me and pass on the one's that don't.

I also know that there are a variety of things that could, can and will happen. Both natural and man made. So, like Watchman, I keep watch and do what I do.


----------



## Smitty901

Being aware of what is happening is a major part of prepping. Hiding our heads in the sand would do no good. Current events raise the likely hood of civil unrest. The ability to defend your self and others is a big part of prepping it you see the possibility of civil unrest coming. Even while you pray it never comes to that.


----------



## ilmostrog

I admit that I feel a sense of optimism that I haven't felt in a while, mostly because I believe our 2A rights won't be under attack for the next fir years. At least not by president and congress but this hasn't changed what I do it just feels better while I go about my day. I also don't have a lot of faith that much will change in the big political picture so time to carry on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor

******* said:


> I'll give you my 2 cents worth, since you asked & since you are a moderator and part of the site administration. I'm relatively new here but a long time, very hard core prepper. IMO, this site has an identity crisis. If you want to know what I mean, hit the link for active topics. What would a newcomer, browsing the discussions, surmise this forum is about. Is it right wing politics or prepping? If the newcomer was looking for validation of his right wing views, he may stay for awhile, buy maybe look elsewhere as the election concluded. If the newcomer was not interested in politics but just wanted to learn & pass on their knowledge, they might easily go away due to the nature of the politics openly discussed.
> 
> I understand many here are very right wing, and that is fine. But you must realize prepping is not the exclusive domain of conservatives. I'm personally middle of the road... very conservative on some topics, less so on others. Note this is the last I will say about my political views. But there are plenty of folks that lean liberal that also prep & also love guns. My point is, all the politics discussed openly here, especially the hateful thread titles, will run off many folks, some conservatives but lots of folks middle of the political spectrum. I happen to have thick skin and learned my lesson here real quick about joining a political discussion. I'll never do that again and was exceedingly hesitant to answer your question. Only reason I am doing so is because I believe in giving back.
> 
> I've moderated forums in the past & would not begin to ask you or other site admin to add work for you by adding rules & policing them. But my suggestion would be to separate the politics from the prepping, so that preppers not interested in political hate could find a home here and preppers wanting to spend time discussing politics could do so in their own place (maybe private subforum).
> 
> Thank you for what you & the others do here. I know it is not easy & not always fun.


Well snowflake, as they say, take what you want and leave the rest.

I am not here to "convert" anybody to being a prepper. Most of those who pay attention to where our society is going are already here. Those who are not? Oh well.. (And that is not a political statement. I do not give a crap about who you voted for.)


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> I'll give you my 2 cents worth, since you asked & since you are a moderator and part of the site administration. I'm relatively new here but a long time, very hard core prepper. IMO, this site has an identity crisis. If you want to know what I mean, hit the link for active topics. What would a newcomer, browsing the discussions, surmise this forum is about. Is it right wing politics or prepping? If the newcomer was looking for validation of his right wing views, he may stay for awhile, buy maybe look elsewhere as the election concluded. If the newcomer was not interested in politics but just wanted to learn & pass on their knowledge, they might easily go away due to the nature of the politics openly discussed.
> 
> I understand many here are very right wing, and that is fine. But you must realize prepping is not the exclusive domain of conservatives. I'm personally middle of the road... very conservative on some topics, less so on others. Note this is the last I will say about my political views. But there are plenty of folks that lean liberal that also prep & also love guns. My point is, all the politics discussed openly here, especially the hateful thread titles, will run off many folks, some conservatives but lots of folks middle of the political spectrum. I happen to have thick skin and learned my lesson here real quick about joining a political discussion. I'll never do that again and was exceedingly hesitant to answer your question. Only reason I am doing so is because I believe in giving back.
> 
> I've moderated forums in the past & would not begin to ask you or other site admin to add work for you by adding rules & policing them. But my suggestion would be to separate the politics from the prepping, so that preppers not interested in political hate could find a home here and preppers wanting to spend time discussing politics could do so in their own place (maybe private subforum).
> 
> Thank you for what you & the others do here. I know it is not easy & not always fun.


Sorry, but the last response to this thread was from my phone. I'm not good at typing on it.

I'm home from work, now, and can respond on my laptop.

When I said someone didn't read the article to which I linked, I was talking to you. Take the time to read the article so that you can understand what I was really asking.

You've moderated sites, you say. That being the case, you know you can click the active topics, or you can click the "What's New" button, or you can simply go to whatever sub forum interests you. Also, you can add your own knowledge or you can ask questions, yourself.

The conversation flow is up to the membership. Simple as that. We are not like other boards where the conversations are controlled, suppressed or deleted. Want to steer the conversation? Start an interesting thread.

Oh, and as a moderated on many forums, you've been around long enough to know how irritating it is when people add to a thread without responding to the actual topic, which in this case, was the link to an article.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


Interesting site, I spent a little time sorting through Snyder's worldview and offerings. Curious *@Denton* have you read any of his books?


----------



## Prepared One

I don't know that Trump being elected has given me a warm and fuzzy feeling and I am not sure why it would anyone. The players change but the game remains the same. Let's remember the man has not taken the big chair yet. As Cuban said, he has not set foot on the court. I for one, look around the world stage and see the same issues and consider this Trump election, if anything, a reprieve at best and at worst.........well, let's just say I will keep prepping. I will leave the unicorn farts and rainbows to the "heads in the sand" crowd.

As to the politics of prepping, I believe the political "shit storms" of the world will have a far greater impact on my survivability long term, and how I prepare for those circumstances, as opposed to a short term local event. So, I will continue to be ever vigilant, ever watchful, in regards to the world geopolitical dynamics. Eventually, one way or another, that's where the real shit storm will come from. At least then, when all hell breaks loose and goes sideways, I won't have that "What the f--- just happened" look on my face.


----------



## A Watchman

Anybody heard from Auntie?


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


Just another thought, It could be the Squatch. When was the last time you took him in to the groomers and had him dipped? :vs_lol:


----------



## Redneck

Denton said:


> Sorry, but the last response to this thread was from my phone. I'm not good at typing on it.
> 
> I'm home from work, now, and can respond on my laptop.
> 
> When I said someone didn't read the article to which I linked, I was talking to you. Take the time to read the article so that you can understand what I was really asking.
> 
> You've moderated sites, you say. That being the case, you know you can click the active topics, or you can click the "What's New" button, or you can simply go to whatever sub forum interests you. Also, you can add your own knowledge or you can ask questions, yourself.
> 
> The conversation flow is up to the membership. Simple as that. We are not like other boards where the conversations are controlled, suppressed or deleted. Want to steer the conversation? Start an interesting thread.
> 
> Oh, and as a moderated on many forums, you've been around long enough to know how irritating it is when people add to a thread without responding to the actual topic, which in this case, was the link to an article.


Sir, I responded to your question, *Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped?* I did so with respect and my comments were on topic. I did click your link too. My intent was to give another plausible reason for your concerns. I now see you didn't want discussion.


----------



## Redneck

Inor said:


> Well snowflake, as they say, take what you want and leave the rest.
> 
> I am not here to "convert" anybody to being a prepper. Most of those who pay attention to where our society is going are already here. Those who are not? Oh well.. (And that is not a political statement. I do not give a crap about who you voted for.)


I will not return your insult. Not because I'm a snowflake but because I'm a man. My dad, a tough Marine who volunteered to serve prior to WWII, taught me if you insult a man, you do it to his face. You don't hide behind his back, you don't hide behind your friends... and I'm sure he would agree, you don't hide behind a computer monitor 1000 miles away in your momma's house.


----------



## inceptor

To answer specifically the opening question.

Most people can't see more than a few days ahead. What they saw was possibly a threat and and now it's over. Now nothing bad can happen. Bad things happen to other people, not to me so I'm safe now. These same people are reactive not proactive. These are the same people who wait until the day before a hurricane hits to buy supplies. 

Prepping is a mindset. You can't change that. Most of us here are proactive and don't want to be part of the masses flooding the stores when things get ugly for whatever reason.

Most people that pop in here see an imminent threat. They want a way to be fully prepared in a couple of days. When that threat passes they say never mind, guess I was wrong. They don't come back. They will be back when another threat is real close then go away again when it passes.


----------



## Sonya

******* said:


> You are correct however I normally find the most expeditious method of finding new discussion on various topics, on any forum, is to hit the recent posts or active topics button. Now if I was only interested in one single category here, say food preservation, then yes, I could simply go straight there. With me, I have varied interests when it comes to prepping.
> 
> But keep in mind this is not a complaint... it is a response to an inquiry from an administrator regarding decreasing site visitation. I learned long ago that if it is not my sandbox, that I have two choices... stay & play by their rules or leave. I personally love the prepping discussions here & ignore the discussions that don't appeal to me. My comments are solely to maybe explain why some folks might stay away. Just my opinion and thought the admin here might appreciate it coming from a new member. If you note, I'm not the only poster here stating this. But as I said, this is their sandbox and they can operate this site however they wish.
> 
> Please continue to watch.


Realize all busy forums have off-topic sections, and those sections are often the most active especially on info based forums (vs topical news forums).

You see the same thing on many firearm related sites. New people show up with specific firearm related questions and only want to discuss on topic subjects, while the regulars spend a lot of time discussing politics or the news or whatever. The developing and changing topics will always spark more conversation than the fact based topics that have been discussed for years on end and don't change much.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I think its just fine. If the band wagon jumpers want off ill be watching kijiji ebay and garage sales to capitalize on their most likely unused tools and gear that they want to offload so they can save for their next all inclusive.....


----------



## RedLion

To each their own. I will never stop making preparations as I guess most other regulars around here are the same. I am not surprised that a lot of folks have taken a breather or may have quite entirely with Trump becoming POTUS. People are without a doubt lazy creatures, as I am at times around things as well. Over-confidence by folks I would wager by a fair number which I take as a good number of folks are still ignorant of what is truly going on in our nation and the world regardless who is in power.


----------



## Slippy

******* said:


> I will not return your insult. Not because I'm a snowflake but because I'm a man. My dad, a tough Marine who volunteered to serve prior to WWII, taught me if you insult a man, you do it to his face. You don't hide behind his back, you don't hide behind your friends... and I'm sure he would agree, you don't hide behind a computer monitor 1000 miles away in your momma's house.


Ease up @*******! :vs_smirk:

First, I personally know a few folk on the forum and @Inor is one of them. I will assure you, he would have no problemo calling you a snowflake to your face and then explaining to you why he did it and you would not only agree you would chuckle it off as educational banter between two men.

It sounds like you have a nice setup, you seem very smart and well read/informed but damn man, you get worked up over the smallest stuff! Laugh a little! :vs_laugh:

Your friend,

Slippy


----------



## Redneck

Slippy said:


> Ease up @*******! :vs_smirk:
> 
> First, I personally know a few folk on the forum and @Inor is one of them. I will assure you, he would have no problemo calling you a snowflake to your face and then explaining to you why he did it and you would not only agree you would chuckle it off as educational banter between two men.
> 
> It sounds like you have a nice setup, you seem very smart and well read/informed but damn man, you get worked up over the smallest stuff! Laugh a little! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slippy


Maybe I just don't what a snowflake is... at least when you call someone that. I took that as calling someone a lightweight and I'm far from that... in many ways. We don't see much snow in Mississippi.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Honestly I cut back on visiting here because of all the political hate.
> 
> I have zero interest in reading through anger-laced political diatribes, I don't care which side they are on.
> 
> Hate busts my groove, it harshes my mellow, and there are other places online I can go so that's where I have been.


I agree, there is a lot of hate on this forum and some people are just plain Dicks. With a capital D. I will browse the subjects and it nothing catches my fancy then I move on. There are two other prepping forums that I attend and one of them I am a moderator on. They are more how do I say friendly/family/brotherhood aligned. I do have to say the hate I do enjoy is the people talking smack about H. Clinton.

Disclaimer: The quoted post is as far as I got on this thread and I don't really feel like reading it any further. One reason for the decline might be because of the holidays. I know our family has been pretty busy. Heck, Wednesday I was cutting, splitting, moving and stacking firewood from 0830 to 9:30 at night. Talk about being tired and sore.


----------



## Sonya

MaterielGeneral said:


> I agree, there is a lot of hate on this forum and some people are just plain Dicks. With a capital D. I will browse the subjects and it nothing catches my fancy then I move on. There are two other prepping forums that I attend and one of them I am a moderator on. They are more how do I say friendly/family/brotherhood aligned. I do have to say the hate I do enjoy is the people talking smack about H. Clinton.


Really? Wow. This forum doesn't seem hateful at all to me. Folks seem pretty darn nice, in fact much much nicer than some mixed forums or other survival type forums. I also sometimes post on true crime related forums which attract a lot of soccer mom types and the level of hate/vitriol was getting to be too much, it started effecting posters across all threads because people were so politically divided they couldn't stand each other.

Sure there is the occasional harsh comment here but it is pretty rare.


----------



## MI.oldguy

With the new year comes new co-pays for medical and more expensive power bills due to obama's coal kill and medigap payments that will TRIPLE!.
its hard enough keeping our heads above water these days.we really don't have the funds to prep anymore.


----------



## RedLion

Sonya said:


> Really? Wow. This forum doesn't seem hateful at all to me. Folks seem pretty darn nice, in fact much much nicer than some mixed forums or other survival type forums. I also sometimes post on true crime related forums which attract a lot of soccer mom types and the level of hate/vitriol was getting to be too much, it started effecting posters across all threads because people were so politically divided they couldn't stand each other.
> 
> Sure there is the occasional harsh comment here but it is pretty rare.


I totally agree with your take. Other sites are much more hard core when it comes to political takes. I find PF to be a pleasant place to discuss all issues.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Sonya said:


> Really? Wow. This forum doesn't seem hateful at all to me. Folks seem pretty darn nice, in fact much much nicer than some mixed forums or other survival type forums. I also sometimes post on true crime related forums which attract a lot of soccer mom types and the level of hate/vitriol was getting to be too much, it started effecting posters across all threads because people were so politically divided they couldn't stand each other.
> 
> Sure there is the occasional harsh comment here but it is pretty rare.


Your new here. It has eased up a lot the last few months. Previously this last two years since I have been a member is what I was talking about more or less. There was bulling. You just have to basically call the person out and tell them to piss off.


----------



## SOCOM42

As I have said many times, my primary reason for prepping long before it had a name, was for severe winter storms.

After being an almost victim of the 1978 blizzard, I started on the journey.

Then, with slick willy elected and the change in internal politics to the left, 

more prepping in a different direction but concurrent with the first.

Today, the goals have been achieved in regards to the critical items, enhancement is the continuing activity.

Weekly, I add food items or first aid items.

If people think everything now is OK, they are setting themselves up for a disaster.

There are some "trend prepper's", they will drop out after awhile, when becoming bored.

Those who have enough insight and are smart enough to evaluate all conditions will carry on.

The left is not done with opposing Donald, I think next year we might see riots funded by soros on the streets for just about anything he does.

I think O'thigger will be agitating the left's minions also, like his telling the military to question his orders, that is preaching anarchy, POS.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Interesting site, I spent a little time sorting through Snyder's worldview and offerings. Curious *@Denton* have you read any of his books?


I have not. Wish I had time!


----------



## Denton

******* said:


> Sir, I responded to your question, *Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped?* I did so with respect and my comments were on topic. I did click your link too. My intent was to give another plausible reason for your concerns. I now see you didn't want discussion.


It seems I did not make it clear. My fault.

I have no concerns over the ebb and flow of board participation. People come and people go. The next big event will cause people to flock to prepper and survival forums. Some will stay, while others will not. Mentioning this forum in the paragraph as merely a way to the article, which had many points worthy of discussion.

Why do we seem to talk about current events so much? Simple. We've talked about fire starting, crop growing, chicken raising, bullet launching, shelter building, food canning, etc., over and again. Current events is something that happens all the time, giving us something new to discuss until someone raises a question or offers information related to prepping.

It's OK that you don't want to bother with the chit-chat. I try my best to stay out of the chit-chat at work. I'm not going to tell others not to do it when on break, though. That's their way of enjoying human contact and who am I to be the wet blanket?


----------



## A Watchman

Sonya said:


> Really? Wow. This forum doesn't seem hateful at all to me. Folks seem pretty darn nice, in fact much much nicer than some mixed forums or other survival type forums. I also sometimes post on true crime related forums which *attract a lot of soccer mom types *and the level of hate/vitriol was getting to be too much, it started effecting posters across all threads because people were so politically divided they couldn't stand each other.
> 
> Sure there is the *occasional harsh comment here but it is pretty rare.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ain't that the darn truth! Those soccer Mom's are what's wrong with this Country, I know ... my wife was one of them for 10 years, through two boys.
> 
> Harsh? Naw ... I'm nice most of the time (A Watchman gleems as he feels that infamous crooked grin start to appear)


----------



## Ragnarök

I will be able to ramp up my "stocks" now that all the crazies have the wool pulled back over their eyes. I prefer that people do not buy in panic because it hurts my wallet. 

My focus is mainly on food, medical supplies and medicine since the population of the world is constantly growing. The price of food will gradually increase and epidemics, natural disasters, storms ect will never stop occurring. People are foolish to think that others will always be able to help them out a bind.

Shame on those that have children, and do not store extra supplies in case of emergency. 

Today I went out and bought lots of canned pears, pineapple, mandarin oranges, corn, chili, mini raviolis, potato flakes for emergency storage. Also picked up 48 bottles of water. 

Recently here in the Pacific Northwest we had a wind storm that was supposed to come through my area. I went to the store to see what was left the day before the storm was due. I went to three large stores and none of them had bottled water. The only bottled water left was that flavored kind and it was on the very top part of the shelf at the back. A lady couldn't reach it so I went over and pulled it off for her. Same lady asked me what I was going to do for water, and I replied "I'll just drink this Gatorade".

If you have waited until the last day of a major storm to make sure you have potable drinking water available what makes you think you could survive worse? Do you think this thought ran through the minds of people in this pickle? I would guess a small fraction would learn from the mistake and store enough in the future. Not only this but how many people are thinking about what they will do if they must flee their home because of a massive fire like what happened in Canada not a while back? Who have food, water and supplies in their car? It's all very alarming, the stupidity of the human race.


----------



## Kauboy

My wife just nudged me the other day, and reminded me that we need to restock some of the wares to get ready for winter again.
We're pretty well off about it, but she likes extra. Makes her feel better. I'm happy to comply.


----------



## Will2

I don't see the Trump tangent except perhaps election season meaning all the people campaigning online trying to win prepper votes have left now that their government is in, in the house, senate and presidents office. Anti Dem Government sorts may not be as keen to shout down their own people.

While the world is pretty sketchy with Syria, we will see if after Jan 20th a detente with Russia. It is sketchy though as Russia and Nato are sort of fighting right now in conventional war in Syria, probably one of the hotest wars since WWII between NATO and Russia. We are talking 8 SOF dying in one week, not sure how common that was in AF or Iraq for SOF to die in those numbers weekly. Just keeping it in perspective, more people have died in Syria than like US deaths during WWI. over 250,000 people. More people are displaced than tons of other conflicts we are talking Millions of people displaced. It is a big big big war, that has been going on for half a decade now.

I think we need to wait to see how many jobs are actually netted. You know you may hear news about 10000 new jobs but that needs to be balanced with the 110000 that are lost over that same period. Gross new jobs is not the measure of job gains, you need to do new jobs - lost jobs.

However, I think we will see good things in the US with Trump, I think we will see more cooperation between Russia and the US as long as Turkey doesn't pull the US into an actual war. We need to wait to see what Turkey actually has to gain from a war with Syria.

As for preppers leaving your site, no idea. I was banned for 8 or 9 months, I had various government agencies monitoring me, which are less likely to be actively monitoring me these days. However, there will still be those that will pop up whenever I post.

Thankfully in the others sites I've been active with I havn't had the same sort of trolling as I had during the days when I was under open government surveillance, that is not to say the take down operation has ended, I have the feeling they have met a bunch of their goals, so lost interest due to other priorities.

None the less. Usage figures probably just have to do with other priorities. The surge in interest in prepping was likely largely due to popular shows such as doomsdaypreppers.

Personally I've been busy with school and work. I was travelling a chunk of the period I was banned, and my free time is taken up with nightclubs' bouncing these days.

My studies are ending soon though, I may have only 4 months left before I am done, and after that I may be moving and starting relatively fresh, I dont have enough room for my old stuff let alone new stuff. I also feel pretty confident in what I do have, not much room for anything new at this point. I also cant be carrying stuff with me for a chunk of time due to work because there are equipment restrictions while working.

Likewise I am not living rough like I am use to because I was given free housing. I will likely be loosing my properties in the north too because I dont have work up there so I can be up there and my resources are stretched with the rigours of leaving school and not having full time work at this time, and likely moving within the next 4 months.

I have been reading occasional articles but I usually, like right now, get the thought that I will be jumped as soon as I post because the "gang" want to control the board, maybe some people recognize the danger of posting on here because there are some people who will use posts, and that the government may use anything anyone posts, and that they arn't secret posts, they are trackable posts.

I think any "REAL" prepping isn't going to see something like a new pres as a world saver. I think we will need to wait and see what happens in a Trump admin, what direction his gov takes to government programs, what his budget looks like. I think it is clear he will as he can get engaged in a bunch of infrastructure projects, and either maintain or grow the US military, but these are all things we will have to see how he interact with congress to get a budget going. I think his first budget will help.

I think it may make sense that people who have been dissatisfied with Dem government as stopping prepping now that the Republicans have government.

I don't think that is anything, those people were never really preppers to begin with, those are more anti-government types, preppers are people who plan for disasters not overthrow of governments.

I think Trump is putting together a very capable execution team. How that translates into the environment Americans are going to be in is anyones guess. I think it will good to see what the budget provides for.

I am definitely optimistic that Americans will see some awsome new potentials, particularly if they are business people in America looking to market their wares to Americans.

That said I need to travel light these days, and my purse strings are pretty tight. I think the homebees will have more interest in traditional prepping. I just cant do it these days due to other priorities and not being able to take anything with me at the drop of a hat.

I am pretty much getting ready to live out of a bag, not live in a bunker.

I do have to say I tried bulk buying quinoa and buckwheat and few other things. I've opted to prep non-gluten base foods, such as them, and lentils and rice. I am finding it to be a new move I have taken with direction to my meager food stockpiling. However I have never really stocked more than a few months supplies because there has never been a scenario I would be in requiring it.

It doesnt make sense to have much more than I can carry. If I run out others definitely will already be raiding houses in their local neighbourhood by that point. Anything that goes on for more than a month will likely require me to leave my current location.

Member numbers may pick up around budget time.

http://www.npr.org/2016/11/21/50290...deral-hiring-freeze-but-it-may-not-save-money


----------



## Slippy

Welcome back Will2! We all missed you very much. Nice to see you haven't changed.

I noticed that you wrote that the government agencies that were monitoring you have stopped? Do not let your guard down, my sources tell me that they are still monitoring you and doing it 25-7.

How do I know this you ask? Well remember that saliva sample you sent to 23AndMe? Now they have your DNA.



Will2 said:


> I don't see the Trump tangent except perhaps election season meaning all the people campaigning online trying to win prepper votes have left now that their government is in, in the house, senate and presidents office. Anti Dem Government sorts may not be as keen to shout down their own people.
> 
> While the world is pretty sketchy with Syria, we will see if after Jan 20th a detente with Russia. It is sketchy though as Russia and Nato are sort of fighting right now in conventional war in Syria, probably one of the hotest wars since WWII between NATO and Russia. We are talking 8 SOF dying in one week, not sure how common that was in AF or Iraq for SOF to die in those numbers weekly. Just keeping it in perspective, more people have died in Syria than like US deaths during WWI. over 250,000 people. More people are displaced than tons of other conflicts we are talking Millions of people displaced. It is a big big big war, that has been going on for half a decade now.
> 
> I think we need to wait to see how many jobs are actually netted. You know you may hear news about 10000 new jobs but that needs to be balanced with the 110000 that are lost over that same period. Gross new jobs is not the measure of job gains, you need to do new jobs - lost jobs.
> 
> However, I think we will see good things in the US with Trump, I think we will see more cooperation between Russia and the US as long as Turkey doesn't pull the US into an actual war. We need to wait to see what Turkey actually has to gain from a war with Syria.
> 
> As for preppers leaving your site, no idea. I was banned for 8 or 9 months, I had various government agencies monitoring me, which are less likely to be actively monitoring me these days. However, there will still be those that will pop up whenever I post.
> 
> Thankfully in the others sites I've been active with I havn't had the same sort of trolling as I had during the days when I was under open government surveillance, that is not to say the take down operation has ended, I have the feeling they have met a bunch of their goals, so lost interest due to other priorities.
> 
> None the less. Usage figures probably just have to do with other priorities. The surge in interest in prepping was likely largely due to popular shows such as doomsdaypreppers.
> 
> Personally I've been busy with school and work. I was travelling a chunk of the period I was banned, and my free time is taken up with nightclubs' bouncing these days.
> 
> My studies are ending soon though, I may have only 4 months left before I am done, and after that I may be moving and starting relatively fresh, I dont have enough room for my old stuff let alone new stuff. I also feel pretty confident in what I do have, not much room for anything new at this point. I also cant be carrying stuff with me for a chunk of time due to work because there are equipment restrictions while working.
> 
> Likewise I am not living rough like I am use to because I was given free housing. I will likely be loosing my properties in the north too because I dont have work up there so I can be up there and my resources are stretched with the rigours of leaving school and not having full time work at this time, and likely moving within the next 4 months.
> 
> I have been reading occasional articles but I usually, like right now, get the thought that I will be jumped as soon as I post because the "gang" want to control the board, maybe some people recognize the danger of posting on here because there are some people who will use posts, and that the government may use anything anyone posts, and that they arn't secret posts, they are trackable posts.
> 
> I think any "REAL" prepping isn't going to see something like a new pres as a world saver. I think we will need to wait and see what happens in a Trump admin, what direction his gov takes to government programs, what his budget looks like. I think it is clear he will as he can get engaged in a bunch of infrastructure projects, and either maintain or grow the US military, but these are all things we will have to see how he interact with congress to get a budget going. I think his first budget will help.
> 
> I think it may make sense that people who have been dissatisfied with Dem government as stopping prepping now that the Republicans have government.
> 
> I don't think that is anything, those people were never really preppers to begin with, those are more anti-government types, preppers are people who plan for disasters not overthrow of governments.
> 
> I think Trump is putting together a very capable execution team. How that translates into the environment Americans are going to be in is anyones guess. I think it will good to see what the budget provides for.
> 
> I am definitely optimistic that Americans will see some awsome new potentials, particularly if they are business people in America looking to market their wares to Americans.
> 
> That said I need to travel light these days, and my purse strings are pretty tight. I think the homebees will have more interest in traditional prepping. I just cant do it these days due to other priorities and not being able to take anything with me at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I am pretty much getting ready to live out of a bag, not live in a bunker.
> 
> I do have to say I tried bulk buying quinoa and buckwheat and few other things. I've opted to prep non-gluten base foods, such as them, and lentils and rice. I am finding it to be a new move I have taken with direction to my meager food stockpiling. However I have never really stocked more than a few months supplies because there has never been a scenario I would be in requiring it.
> 
> It doesnt make sense to have much more than I can carry. If I run out others definitely will already be raiding houses in their local neighbourhood by that point. Anything that goes on for more than a month will likely require me to leave my current location.
> 
> Member numbers may pick up around budget time.
> 
> Donald Trump Wants A Federal Government Hiring Freeze, But It May Not Save Money : NPR


----------



## sideKahr

Welcome back, @Will2 , be nice now.


----------



## spork

I woke up and sat town to read the forums and said...holy shit it's Will2....thought he had got scooped up by some agency...welcome back!


----------



## Real Old Man

First we don't prep. Like Sas, we try and get ready for any eventuality.

Second, that said, nothing has really changed (yet). Winter is just making it's first inroads into where we live. 

The economy has yet to rebound (dow jones not withstanding)..

The murder rate in the city 30 miles south of us is headed for a record not set in more than a decade.

The price of basic goods (food and such) still haven't gone down (we're still paying over $4 per pound for beef (heck of a note that Spam is the cheapest meat around).

As for the SHTF and other doom events that some prep for, I doubt if we'll ever see such an event in our lifetimes. Maybe a local event,but not on the scale some have predicted.

Just checked and The Tractor Supply has whole corn in 50 pound bags for about 9 dollars.


----------



## Real Old Man

Slippy said:


> Welcome back Will2! We all missed you very much. Nice to see you haven't changed.
> 
> I noticed that you wrote that the government agencies that were monitoring you have stopped? Do not let your guard down, my sources tell me that they are still monitoring you and doing it 25-7.
> 
> How do I know this you ask? Well remember that saliva sample you sent to 23AndMe? Now they have your DNA.


Slip that's where you are wrong, it's 27/9 for Willie 2.

Nice to see you back

Hope things work out for your.

Suggestion, before you head out to look for work. A shave and a hair cut will go a long way to getting past that first interview


----------



## Prepared One

spork said:


> I woke up and sat town to read the forums and said...holy shit it's Will2....thought he had got scooped up by some agency...welcome back!


I just said Crap! Will2 is back.


----------



## Will2

Real Old Man said:


> we're still paying over $4 per pound for beef (heck of a note that Spam is the cheapest meat around).
> Tractor Supply has whole corn in 50 pound bags for about 9 dollars.


Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.

I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


----------



## SOCOM42

I thought I mistakenly ended up on an old thread, oh well.

I thought he was on the other side of the Styx. 

They are beyond metadata with will, now they just "clipper" him right out of Langley..

Will2, the next time, the new admin will pour concrete.


----------



## Real Old Man

Come on PO it mightbe fun to have Willie back


----------



## Real Old Man

Will2 said:


> Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.
> 
> I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


Thanks for the suggestion, However what we eat or do not eat was not the subject of my post.

As for what is healthy and what is not, we'll be the judge of that and your advice is not asked for nor wanted.

Take care Willie


----------



## Sonya

Will2 said:


> Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.
> 
> I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


I recently dehydrated some beef heart for my dogs, and yes it is just like very lean steak. The fat is all on the outside, and once trimmed off it appeared there was absolutely NO fat in the meat which is perfect for dehydrating. My local store will special order it for 1.58 a lb and each heart is separately packaged, kind of gross to cut up but it is good quality beef and the price can't be beat. Dehydrated heart mixed with dehydrated beef liver makes for some high nutrient emergency dog food.

Not sure I would want to eat it unless desperate, just because it is "different", but I could see it being good in chili or something like that. The dogs will surely love it as they like beef and the heart supposedly has an extra-beefy flavor.


----------



## Inor

Will2 said:


> Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.
> 
> I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


Will!!! My old friend! How are you? It seems like forever since we last talked. The last time we spoke I recall you were living in western Ontario, trying to train beavers or something.

This is awesome! All we need now is to get Big Dog Buck and Mean Green back and we will have the whole original gang back together! We could be on a mission from God!


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> All we need now is to get Big Dog Buck and Mean Green back and we will have the whole original gang back together! We could be on a mission from God!


Do you ever hear from those two?


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> Do you ever hear from those two?


I do not. I really miss both of them. They made me laugh.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> I do not. I really miss both of them. They made me laugh.


They made us all laugh. Anyone who didn't laugh needs to get his sense of humor recalibrated.


----------



## preponadime

So what was the original question?


----------



## inceptor

preponadime said:


> So what was the original question?


Are People No Longer Prepping? That was the original question. The answer is no.There is no more need for it, everything is fixed now.

I'm using up what little preps I had and have sold the firearms I had so I can get the new 4k tv, the dvd player for it and a new 4k PS4.


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.
> 
> I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


Hey Will! I don't know about this eating heart fetish you developed while you were gone... but I do know I am glad you stopped by and sincerely hope you come back.

But ... lets cut the crap huh? We both know I am not always gonna be nice (neither are you) and you are really not gonna sue me. Oh yea ... I been meaning to ask you if ya know any hippie chicks?


----------



## Maol9

MI.oldguy said:


> With the new year comes new co-pays for medical and more expensive power bills due to obama's coal kill and medigap payments that will TRIPLE!.
> its hard enough keeping our heads above water these days.we really don't have the funds to prep anymore.


Yep that's their plan. Make it so you can't afford Jack Sh!t! That way you are one step away from being a state dependent, worried and scared.


----------



## Deebo

ok, so I m like "Inor"?????
Is this an old thread??
Is the date wrong???
Then Im like "Will2"????
Is the date wrong????
I did reach out to Mean green a while back, and he had come back for a few threads, but he did tell me he was really busy.
As for Big Dog Buck, I miss that guy...
On the "prepping less", my family is just crammed tight right now, hardly any room to add any more, of course, theres room in the safe, but no money.
We still live frugal, and still buy sale items.
THis has been a pretty good year, with the exception of one major surgery for each the wife and I.
So I will end with "KONECHE< YOU WANT A WHOPPER???"


----------



## Jp4GA

I have not stopped by this site in a while because we moved and are getting the new place set up. Too busy for internet since October and just now feel like we can stop and breathe. We found the place that can be our live in and SHTF space. We have spent the past few months building storage shelves, rebuilding our water collection system, and just getting the new place up and in working order. So we are still prepping and living life.


----------



## A Watchman

Jp4GA said:


> I have not stopped by this site in a while because we moved and are getting the new place set up. Too busy for internet since October and just now feel like we can stop and breathe. We found the place that can be our live in and SHTF space. We have spent the past few months building storage shelves, rebuilding our water collection system, and just getting the new place up and in working order. So we are still prepping and living life.


Good for you .. as for the question posed in the OP ... People who are aware and have a broad world view are still preparing, after all it is what they believe in. The "fly by nights"? Well, they get in and get out with their emotions in most things in their lives. They are the uncommitted.


----------



## warrior4

I get where a sense of optimism is coming from, but I'm not sure I can fully share in it. Donald Trump being elected President, while better than Clinton, is still a cause of worry for me. Thus I still have not, nor will I ever relax and say, it's all good now. There are a lot of things to be concerned about. My wife and I are saving as much as we can to get our of our apartment and into a house. From a prepper mindset I like the idea of a house much better than an apartment as it opens up a lot of options. More space, an area that is mine to do with as we see fit within the bounds of the law, etc. That's the biggest prep I'm concentrating on right now.


----------



## hawgrider

They freed Willy:laughhard:


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> They freed Willy:laughhard:


Yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## hag

Will2 said:


> I don't see the Trump tangent except perhaps election season meaning all the people campaigning online trying to win prepper votes have left now that their government is in, in the house, senate and presidents office. Anti Dem Government sorts may not be as keen to shout down their own people.
> 
> While the world is pretty sketchy with Syria, we will see if after Jan 20th a detente with Russia. It is sketchy though as Russia and Nato are sort of fighting right now in conventional war in Syria, probably one of the hotest wars since WWII between NATO and Russia. We are talking 8 SOF dying in one week, not sure how common that was in AF or Iraq for SOF to die in those numbers weekly. Just keeping it in perspective, more people have died in Syria than like US deaths during WWI. over 250,000 people. More people are displaced than tons of other conflicts we are talking Millions of people displaced. It is a big big big war, that has been going on for half a decade now.
> 
> I think we need to wait to see how many jobs are actually netted. You know you may hear news about 10000 new jobs but that needs to be balanced with the 110000 that are lost over that same period. Gross new jobs is not the measure of job gains, you need to do new jobs - lost jobs.
> 
> However, I think we will see good things in the US with Trump, I think we will see more cooperation between Russia and the US as long as Turkey doesn't pull the US into an actual war. We need to wait to see what Turkey actually has to gain from a war with Syria.
> 
> As for preppers leaving your site, no idea. I was banned for 8 or 9 months, I had various government agencies monitoring me, which are less likely to be actively monitoring me these days. However, there will still be those that will pop up whenever I post.
> 
> Thankfully in the others sites I've been active with I havn't had the same sort of trolling as I had during the days when I was under open government surveillance, that is not to say the take down operation has ended, I have the feeling they have met a bunch of their goals, so lost interest due to other priorities.
> 
> None the less. Usage figures probably just have to do with other priorities. The surge in interest in prepping was likely largely due to popular shows such as doomsdaypreppers.
> 
> Personally I've been busy with school and work. I was travelling a chunk of the period I was banned, and my free time is taken up with nightclubs' bouncing these days.
> 
> My studies are ending soon though, I may have only 4 months left before I am done, and after that I may be moving and starting relatively fresh, I dont have enough room for my old stuff let alone new stuff. I also feel pretty confident in what I do have, not much room for anything new at this point. I also cant be carrying stuff with me for a chunk of time due to work because there are equipment restrictions while working.
> 
> Likewise I am not living rough like I am use to because I was given free housing. I will likely be loosing my properties in the north too because I dont have work up there so I can be up there and my resources are stretched with the rigours of leaving school and not having full time work at this time, and likely moving within the next 4 months.
> 
> I have been reading occasional articles but I usually, like right now, get the thought that I will be jumped as soon as I post because the "gang" want to control the board, maybe some people recognize the danger of posting on here because there are some people who will use posts, and that the government may use anything anyone posts, and that they arn't secret posts, they are trackable posts.
> 
> I think any "REAL" prepping isn't going to see something like a new pres as a world saver. I think we will need to wait and see what happens in a Trump admin, what direction his gov takes to government programs, what his budget looks like. I think it is clear he will as he can get engaged in a bunch of infrastructure projects, and either maintain or grow the US military, but these are all things we will have to see how he interact with congress to get a budget going. I think his first budget will help.
> 
> I think it may make sense that people who have been dissatisfied with Dem government as stopping prepping now that the Republicans have government.
> 
> I don't think that is anything, those people were never really preppers to begin with, those are more anti-government types, preppers are people who plan for disasters not overthrow of governments.
> 
> I think Trump is putting together a very capable execution team. How that translates into the environment Americans are going to be in is anyones guess. I think it will good to see what the budget provides for.
> 
> I am definitely optimistic that Americans will see some awsome new potentials, particularly if they are business people in America looking to market their wares to Americans.
> 
> That said I need to travel light these days, and my purse strings are pretty tight. I think the homebees will have more interest in traditional prepping. I just cant do it these days due to other priorities and not being able to take anything with me at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I am pretty much getting ready to live out of a bag, not live in a bunker.
> 
> I do have to say I tried bulk buying quinoa and buckwheat and few other things. I've opted to prep non-gluten base foods, such as them, and lentils and rice. I am finding it to be a new move I have taken with direction to my meager food stockpiling. However I have never really stocked more than a few months supplies because there has never been a scenario I would be in requiring it.
> 
> It doesnt make sense to have much more than I can carry. If I run out others definitely will already be raiding houses in their local neighbourhood by that point. Anything that goes on for more than a month will likely require me to leave my current location.
> 
> Member numbers may pick up around budget time.
> 
> Donald Trump Wants A Federal Government Hiring Freeze, But It May Not Save Money : NPR


This has to be a joke or a troll or something!
Nobody would have one post that started out with the war in Syria,then moved on to tell about their aimless hobo style travels,and then go in to how the federal government will use every resource available to them in order to track you're internet posts, and lastly for good measure, throw in an update on your new gluten free quinoa and buckwheat diet!
Either this is a joke or you're high on mushrooms or you're undoubtedly the stupidest cocksucker to ever breathe oxygen!


----------



## hag

Will2 said:


> Eh, not sure if you considered, Des Abats, beef heart, it is awesome, very good for you, it is a little leaner than other beef but it is as good as steak imo. Offal tends to be the cheapest meat in areas it isnt popular, but you may need to go to a meat slaughterhouse to get it if you don't have any good butchers.
> 
> I love heart, heart from pretty much any animal is a great meat. It tends to be with lungs, pancreas, liver, kidneys et.. the cheapest meats. Heart is just awesome.


Sobriety and cleanliness are two keys to achieving gainful employment and if you could somehow manage to accomplish those two things, you could afford to eat something better than organ meat and buckwheat.
On second thought, in order to get a job you would first have to do an interview and at some point during that interview you would be required to speak and as soon as you opened your mouth, it would be a deal breaker!


----------



## Inor

hag said:


> This has to be a joke or a troll or something!
> Nobody would have one post that started out with the war in Syria,then moved on to tell about their aimless hobo style travels,and then go in to how the federal government will use every resource available to them in order to track you're internet posts, and lastly for good measure, throw in an update on your new gluten free quinoa and buckwheat diet!
> Either this is a joke or you're high on mushrooms or you're undoubtedly the stupidest cocksucker to ever breathe oxygen!


Is there a "Post of the Day" icon here? Hag's post deserves it hands down. There is nothing more I can say. You summed it up perfectly in 3 lines or less. Hag, you are a rock star, no questions asked!


----------



## Prepared One

I see Ol' Twilight Zone Willie is up to his usual dementia.


----------



## Will2

hag said:


> This has to be a joke or a troll or something!
> Nobody would have one post that started out with the war in Syria,then moved on to tell about their aimless hobo style travels,and then go in to how the federal government will use every resource available to them in order to track you're internet posts, and lastly for good measure, throw in an update on your new gluten free quinoa and buckwheat diet!
> Either this is a joke or you're high on mushrooms or you're undoubtedly the stupidest cocksucker to ever breathe oxygen!


Nope. Not a joke, and no mushrooms involved. As for the personal attacks that only makes you look like an unmannered flaming troll. No doubt you are just here to start with disruption attacks. I could respect you replying to my opinion, however, I have no respect for someone who shouts down opinion then launches a personal attack against someone. You are beneath my level of discourse. I highly suspect you are an alt or part of a deliberate net stalking group. Either way, the only reason I am responding here is to express my disdain for your contemptuous underclass insults that seek nothing but to provoke a response and to continue the mobbing campaign aimed at defamatory flaming to aid in profiling to damage my life in general both online and off. Shameful, and criminal. Dirty tricks. Do you have a problem with my opinion hag? If so what is your problem with free speech?

If you have any intelligent discourse to offer maybe we can chat about the topic. I am not about to respond what is basically an offensive rant aimed to shout down my opinion.

Likely just ammo for a pileon disruption to get the ban re instituted.

It is ridiculous they continue to turn every thread into a thread about their delusions of me.

I find it so banal that people can't even partially stay to a topic of a thread.


----------



## Will2

hag said:


> Sobriety and cleanliness are two keys to achieving gainful employment and if you could somehow manage to accomplish those two things, you could afford to eat something better than organ meat and buckwheat.


Retarded Flame.



> On second thought, in order to get a job you would first have to do an interview and at some point during that interview you would be required to speak and as soon as you opened your mouth, it would be a deal breaker!


Retarded flame.

Sorry, I don't try to reason with space cadets. Over and out.


----------



## Will2

Prepared One said:


> I see Ol' Twilight Zone Willie is up to his usual dementia.


Continued misinformation, context shift, and flaming.


----------



## Real Old Man

hag said:


> Sobriety and cleanliness are two keys to achieving gainful employment and if you could somehow manage to accomplish those two things, you could afford to eat something better than organ meat and buckwheat.
> On second thought, in order to get a job you would first have to do an interview and at some point during that interview you would be required to speak and as soon as you opened your mouth, it would be a deal breaker!


Hag you are not playing nice with willie. What you say is all true, but oh heck it's also dead spot on


----------



## TacticalCanuck

For me personally the term prepper is a media originated term that is supposed to carry with it derogatory connotations like the term "survivalist" did back in the 70's (from what ive read at least) 

To use that term is fine for myself. I prepare for emergencies disaters short and long term and self reliance as much as possible living on the fringe of a larger city (large by canuck standards at least) 

Prepping i dont even call it that any longer. My lifestyle is such that i am always thinking about being ready whenever i make choices about where my momey goes today. 

Prepping is a lifestyle. One rich with rewards but hard on the progress at times. 

I guess just never be self staisfied. Just keep on keeping on learning as you go.


----------



## TG

Well said, @TacticalCanuck


----------



## Sonya

hag said:


> Either this is a joke or you're high on mushrooms or you're undoubtedly the stupidest cocksucker to ever breathe oxygen!


Wow. Now I am the one wondering if this is a joke.

Nothing this poster said was hostile so why on earth are you attacking him so viciously without provocation? Is your post serious? Or is this the bullying that I heard about.

WTF.


----------



## Sonya

hag said:


> Either this is a joke or you're high on mushrooms or you're undoubtedly the stupidest cocksucker to ever breathe oxygen!


Wow. Now I am the one wondering if this is a joke.

Nothing this poster said was hostile so why on earth are you attacking him so viciously? Is your post serious? Or is this the bullying that I heard about? Who in the hell cares if he is high on mushrooms! If he wasn't abusing you or others who are you to trash him and call him stupid?

WTF.


----------



## hawgrider

Sonya said:


> Wow. Now I am the one wondering if this is a joke.
> 
> Nothing this poster said was hostile so why on earth are you attacking him so viciously without provocation? Is your post serious? Or is this the bullying that I heard about.
> 
> WTF.


 A newbie like you wouldn't have a clues as to why. Will2 is a repeat abuser from before your time here. you might want to stay out of things you don't know about. Jus saying....


----------



## Sonya

hawgrider said:


> A newbie like you wouldn't have a clues as to why. Will2 is a repeat abuser from before your time here. you might want to stay out of things you don't know about. Jus saying....


I don't give a darn what he has done before. He isn't currently banned so obviously he has the right to post here. He hasn't said anything hostile to anyone so people ganging up on him in such an over the top way is uncalled for.

Fight your battles one on one people, ganging up on lone posters is both weak and pathetic. Are you grown men or a bunch of 8 year old playground bullies? Sheesh.


----------



## hawgrider

Sonya said:


> I don't give a darn what he has done before. He isn't currently banned so obviously he has the right to post here. He hasn't said anything hostile to anyone so people ganging up on him in such an over the top way is uncalled for.
> 
> Fight your battles one on one people, ganging up on lone posters is both weak and pathetic. Are people a bunch of 8 year old playground bullies or adults? Sheesh.


Again you have no clue! That is all!


----------



## hawgrider

> Last edited by Sonya; Today at 10:01 AM.
> Denton likes this.


Come on Denton what did you think would happen when you let Wille back in ? Did everybody think its was going to be all peaches and cream?

Oh brother...

Its a big freaking bait pile is what his return is.


----------



## Real Old Man

Sonya said:


> Wow. Now I am the one wondering if this is a joke.
> 
> Nothing this poster said was hostile so why on earth are you attacking him so viciously without provocation? Is your post serious? Or is this the bullying that I heard about.
> 
> WTF.


You havent seen bullying yet. Wait until you challenge or make a comment that doesn't agree with Willie2. As someone else said, you might want to step back and watch. Those that have seen little will banned at least 3 or 4 times are well aware of will's behavior


----------



## Sonya

Real Old Man said:


> You havent seen bullying yet. Wait until you challenge or make a comment that doesn't agree with Willie2. As someone else said, you might want to step back and watch. Those that have seen little will banned at least 3 or 4 times are well aware of will's behavior


Don't try to justify the behavior. Others have mentioned there was a pretty serious bullying problem here before and now I see it. Personally I do not like that sort of gang like thuggish online behavior and I for one will speak up about it. It is NOT okay, and if people that know better stay silent they are just as guilty as the "mean girls" that carry on the harrassment.

And I'm not worried about being "bullied" by Will2. I am sure I have dealt with far worse many times before. Unlike others I am not a "special snowflake" that thinks just because a poster is a bit feisty it justifies group bullying behavior. Who cares if he is a little touched in the head. If others don't like his posts they can use the freaking ignore button, if he violates the site rules the mods can deal with him.

Either way the group ugliness is not mature or appropriate.


----------



## hawgrider

Sonya said:


> Don't try to justify the behavior. *Others have mentioned there was a pretty serious bullying problem here before* *and now I see it*. .


Don't let the door hit you in the ass....


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Come on Denton what did you think would happen when you let Wille back in ? Did everybody think its was going to be all peaches and cream?
> 
> Oh brother...
> 
> Its a big freaking bait pile is what his return is.


He served his time. Period. Now, that he served his time, he gets a clean slate. So far, he is the one who has caused no problems for me.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass....


Hawg, brother, listen to me. Her ass is not in danger of being hit by a door. What say we all act like civil, reasonable adults so that no door swings at anyone?


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Hawg, brother, listen to me. Her ass is not in danger of being hit by a door. What say we all act like civil, reasonable adults so that no door swings at anyone?


I said what I had to Denton . Ill catch ya later I wont make you do the deed.


----------



## inceptor

If memory serves correctly the original Will screen name was permanently banned. That's when he came back as Will2.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> If memory serves correctly the original Will screen name was permanently banned. That's when he came back as Will2.


Yup. And, others have come back with different accounts and we let it slide. Your point?

My point is to let things drop.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Yup. And, others have come back with different accounts and we let it slide. Your point?
> 
> My point is to let things drop.


Just clarifying for others. No real point yet. I can just see that from what he has posted so far, it's going to get interesting. Again.

No slam, just facts.


----------



## Real Old Man

hawgrider said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the ass....


Good lord Toronto Girl is back


----------



## AquaHull

Sonya said:


> Don't try to justify the behavior. Others have mentioned there was a pretty serious bullying problem here before and now I see it. Personally I do not like that sort of gang like thuggish online behavior and I for one will speak up about it. It is NOT okay, and if people that know better stay silent they are just as guilty as the "mean girls" that carry on the harrassment.
> 
> And I'm not worried about being "bullied" by Will2. I am sure I have dealt with far worse many times before. Unlike others I am not a "special snowflake" that thinks just because a poster is a bit feisty it justifies group bullying behavior. Who cares if he is a little touched in the head. If others don't like his posts they can use the freaking ignore button, if he violates the site rules the mods can deal with him.
> 
> Either way the group ugliness is not mature or appropriate.


My ears were burning


----------



## Real Old Man

Sonya said:


> I don't give a darn what he has done before. He isn't currently banned so obviously he has the right to post here. He hasn't said anything hostile to anyone so people ganging up on him in such an over the top way is uncalled for.
> 
> Fight your battles one on one people, ganging up on lone posters is both weak and pathetic. Are you grown men or a bunch of 8 year old playground bullies? Sheesh.


Hey sony, pay attention. Only one person said anything about Willie's post - no one ganged up on him.

A bunch of us tried to give you a bit of willie's history. Guess you're only interested in your point of view.


----------



## AquaHull

Real Old Man said:


> Good lord Toronto Girl is back


I missed her


----------



## Denton

Real Old Man said:


> Hey sony, pay attention. Only one person said anything about Willie's post - no one ganged up on him.
> 
> A bunch of us tried to give you a bit of willie's history. Guess you're only interested in your point of view.


Uh, and the posts of the pics and vids? Only one?

ROM, I didn't fall off the applecart, yesterday.

Now, let's get the thread back on target.


----------



## AquaHull

I used up some of my close to "Best By Date" recently and am now trying to catch a sale to replenish stock.


----------



## Denton

AquaHull said:


> I used up some of my close to "Best By Date" recently and am now trying to catch a sale to replenish stock.


You might want to find the sale, quickly. Unlike all those who think things are going to be great under a Trump administration, I think there is going to be trouble. If he is what he says he is, those in the shadows who have the real power are going to make things unpleasant.


----------



## Slippy

For stocking stuffers for the Slippy family, today I bought some Hornady Critical Defense and Hornady American Gunner JHP rounds in 9mm, .40SW, .357 magnum and .38sp...

I also miss my long lost buddy if anybody cares...:vs_frown:


----------



## AquaHull

Denton said:


> You might want to find the sale, quickly. Unlike all those who think things are going to be great under a Trump administration, I think there is going to be trouble. If he is what he says he is, those in the shadows who have the real power are going to make things unpleasant.


No worries about that. I may have to move before that happens.


----------



## acidMia

Well this thread was a fun read 

I been quiet.. mostly trying to pay down the debt. Not much to post about there - another $20 woo-hoo!  But then the car had other plans and, well.. my plan to end the year debt-free has been postponed a bit. But just a bit


----------



## hag

Sonya said:


> Don't try to justify the behavior. Others have mentioned there was a pretty serious bullying problem here before and now I see it. Personally I do not like that sort of gang like thuggish online behavior and I for one will speak up about it. It is NOT okay, and if people that know better stay silent they are just as guilty as the "mean girls" that carry on the harrassment.
> 
> And I'm not worried about being "bullied" by Will2. I am sure I have dealt with far worse many times before. Unlike others I am not a "special snowflake" that thinks just because a poster is a bit feisty it justifies group bullying behavior. Who cares if he is a little touched in the head. If others don't like his posts they can use the freaking ignore button, if he violates the site rules the mods can deal with him.
> 
> Either way the group ugliness is not mature or appropriate.


Really snowflake? Take your own advice and use the ignore button. You may not like my opinion but if you're gonna read it, your damn sure gonna have to accept it


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## hag

Sonya said:


> Wow. Now I am the one wondering if this is a joke.
> 
> Nothing this poster said was hostile so why on earth are you attacking him so viciously? Is your post serious? Or is this the bullying that I heard about? Who in the hell cares if he is high on mushrooms! If he wasn't abusing you or others who are you to trash him and call him stupid?
> 
> WTF.


You're offended that I didn't like his post and now I'm offended that you didn't like my post. 
Maybe Denton can get us some therapy dogs and assign everyone a safe space that we can all retreat to and deal with our feelings!
What a hypocritical joke you are that I am not allowed to like a post but it's okay for you to disagree with mine
Social justice warrior in the house


----------



## Denton

hag said:


> Really snowflake? Take your own advice and use the ignore button. You may not like my opinion but if you're gonna read it, your damn sure gonna have to accept it


Snowflake? You aren't capable of understanding the difference between understanding etiquette and not being able to handle the truth.

Learn both. Soon. That is to say, grow up or ship off.


----------



## Denton

hag said:


> You're offended that I didn't like his post and now I'm offended that you didn't like my post.
> Maybe Denton can get us some therapy dogs and assign everyone a safe space that we can all retreat to and deal with our feelings!
> What a hypocritical joke you are that I am not allowed to like a post but it's okay for you to disagree with mine
> Social justice warrior in the house


Mature, grownups don't need therapy dogs.

I don't expect people to be statesmen, but I do expect civility. I don't expect a whole heck of a lot, but civility and some sort of courtesy are a couple things everyone should expect.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> You might want to find the sale, quickly. Unlike all those who think things are going to be great under a Trump administration, I think there is going to be trouble. If he is what he says he is, those in the shadows who have the real power are going to make things unpleasant.


 I have to agree with this. There is a move now for Union to blame trump for issue they have been have for the last 7 years . Now is not a time to relax.
People like Obama want a fight they are trying to force a war in this country.


----------



## hag

Denton said:


> Snowflake? You aren't capable of understanding the difference between understanding etiquette and not being able to handle the truth.
> 
> Learn both. Soon. That is to say, grow up or ship off.


Hey Denton it is what it is buddy. Sanyo didn't like a negative comment I made so in turn left a negative comment about my post. 
I pointed out the hypocrisy
Who can't handle the truth in that?


----------



## Targetshooter

hag said:


> Hey Denton it is what it is buddy. Sanyo didn't like a negative comment I made so in turn left a negative comment about my post.
> I pointed out the hypocrisy
> Who can't handle the truth in that?


I see Denton's point , some things you need to just let go by and forget . Get the point .


----------



## hawgrider

They are trying the social gang up on ya method Hag. I don't see it working though.


----------



## A Watchman

Just like old times ... gotta love it huh?


----------



## hag

Targetshooter said:


> I see Denton's point , some things you need to just let go by and forget . Get the point .


Good point. Maybe you should let this go by and forget it. Do you get the point?


----------



## Sonya

hag said:


> Hey Denton it is what it is buddy. Sanyo didn't like a negative comment I made so in turn left a negative comment about my post.
> I pointed out the hypocrisy
> Who can't handle the truth in that?


No, I don't like little thugs that use a keyboard to bully people that obviously have issues. Will isn't right in the head so you think that gives you and your friends the right to torture him? To insult him at every opportunity? To trash his posts and make it so he can't participate even when he is trying to be nice?

Someone calls you out on your harassment and your and your merry gang of thugs replies "if you don't like watching the abuse then get f out, or ignore it". If a poster says non-sensical things that annoy others THOSE are the posts to ignore, they aren't targeted at you so if you don't like reading them hit the button. But don't suggest that everyone should just ignore your abusive posts aimed to drive out one lone individual, that is a different situation altogether and that should NOT be ignored.

Hey maybe you run the show here and you can get whomever you liked booted, including me. We shall see, but in the meantime I am not going to pretend that level of vicious cruelty is acceptable.


----------



## hag

I don't speak for anyone but myself and furthermore never spoke to you to begin with. You felt the need to reprimand my post and I responded. I asked no one for help in doing so. You don't like me,that's fine. I'm not all that crazy about snowflakes who only like people who agree with them.


----------



## hawgrider

Sonya said:


> No, I don't like little thugs that use a keyboard to bully people that obviously have issues. Will isn't right in the head so you think that gives you and your friends the right to torture him? To insult him at every opportunity? To trash his posts and make it so he can't participate even when he is trying to be nice?
> 
> Someone calls you out on your harassment and your and your merry gang of thugs replies "if you don't like watching the abuse then get f out, or ignore it". If a poster says non-sensical things that annoy others THOSE are the posts to ignore, they aren't targeted at you so if you don't like reading them hit the button. But don't suggest that everyone should just ignore your abusive posts aimed to drive out one lone individual, that is a different situation altogether and that should NOT be ignored.
> 
> Hey maybe you run the show here and you can get whomever you liked booted, including me. We shall see, but in the meantime I am not going to pretend that level of vicious cruelty is acceptable.


----------



## Real Old Man

Sonya said:


> No, I don't like little thugs that use a keyboard to bully people that obviously have issues. Will isn't right in the head so you think that gives you and your friends the right to torture him? To insult him at every opportunity? To trash his posts and make it so he can't participate even when he is trying to be nice?
> 
> Someone calls you out on your harassment and your and your merry gang of thugs replies "if you don't like watching the abuse then get f out, or ignore it". If the abuse were aimed at ME then I might choose to ignore it (choose being the keyword) but when it is aimed at others unfairly that is a whole other deal. People have been ignoring your horrid behavior which is why it has continued.
> 
> Hey maybe you run the show here and you can get whomever you liked booted, including me. We shall see, but in the meantime I am not going to pretend that level of vicious cruelty is acceptable.


Thugs - you mean folks that wrap a hankie around a coin and choke their victims to death?

And now you're agreeing with Hag question that (your) Quote Will isn't right in the head.

Hag didn't trash is post - he questioned the logic in it. And we didn't keep him from participating, a Moderator went back and re imposed a Ban on Willie.

And Hag's a new comer like you are and last I looked not responsible for having anyone banned on this forum.

I don't remember anyone telling you to leave. I do remember a few folk advising you to sit back since you'd not had the pleasure of Will's bashing posts and chill, but nope up on your high horse you got and galloped into the fray

But hey only you have said Will isn't right in the head.

guess that means you have the last word


----------



## Sonya

Real Old Man said:


> Hag didn't trash is post - he questioned the logic in it. And we didn't keep him from participating, a Moderator went back and re imposed a Ban on Willie.


He called him a stupid cocksucker and a waste of oxygen! Unprovoked! In your world that is "questioning someone's logic"?

And yes Hawgrider did tell me to get out if I didn't like it, or maybe just get out period. Either way.

I will also add that from what little I've heard, Will may be a bit touched but he is NOT stupid!


----------



## hag

Sonya said:


> He called him a stupid cocksucker and a waste of oxygen! Unprovoked! In your world that is "questioning someone's logic"?
> 
> And yes Hawgrider did tell me to get out if I didn't like it, or maybe just get out period. Either way.


And you felt the need to take it upon yourself to police the opinion on somebody else's post. UNPROVOKED!! 
#snowflakelivesmatter


----------



## admin

Okay folks, life is way too short for bickering. Let's move on.


----------



## hawgrider

Sonya said:


> He called him a stupid cocksucker and a waste of oxygen! Unprovoked! In your world that is "questioning someone's logic"?
> 
> And yes Hawgrider did tell me to get out if I didn't like it, or maybe just get out period. Either way.
> 
> I will also add that from what little I've heard, Will may be a bit touched but he is NOT stupid!


No I did not tell you that. I told you you maybe you should stay out of what you have no clue about. Your a newbie and the willy2 escapades were long before your "expertness" showed up here. Your sort of pushy around here I i don't see you making tons of friends using your current tactics. Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Okay folks, life is way too short for bickering. Let's move on.


This is really more like a contest ... just a good natured pissin contest. We do that here.


----------



## Slippy

Sonya said:


> He called him a stupid cocksucker and a waste of oxygen! Unprovoked! In your world that is "questioning someone's logic"?
> 
> And yes Hawgrider did tell me to get out if I didn't like it, or maybe just get out period. Either way.
> 
> I will also add that from what little I've heard, Will may be a bit touched but he is NOT stupid!


Just one man's opinion;

Will2 is most likely NOT a cocksucker. He may have tried it just to post a video but I highly doubt anyone would allow him to approach with that intent.

Second, Mrs Gump summed it up nicely; Stupid is as Stupid Does. And Will2 has done some real stupid shit. As for his IQ? Great question. His obvious paranoid schizophrenic or Obsessive Compulsive Behavior most likely masks any evidence of IQ, although I'll admit that if on his meds his ability to quote Wikipedia or some obscure conspiracy theory website is interesting to say the least.

About being a wast of oxygen, well, if I get to laugh at someone and that someone breathes oxygen then I'll conclude that he is NOT a waste of oxygen. Having said that, if he were to finally get his wish and get abducted by Aliens, it wouldn't bother me a bit.

In summation and in honor of our fallen friend, please enjoy the videos


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Okay folks, life is way too short for bickering. Let's move on.


 OK... Welcome back from Vacation.


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> OK... Welcome back from Vacation.


Dammit Hawg ... quit hitting on the female mods again.


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president: ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


In my own circle of friends, I actually see *more* people prepping. For whatever reason, they just don't call it "prepping".


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Dammit Hawg ... quit hitting on the female mods again.


 I'm happily married. 
But I like Cricket.. she is not a hot head like Denton is ....LMAO!


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> In my own circle of friends, I actually see *more* people prepping. For whatever reason, they just don't call it "prepping".


Almost made it to SA this past weekend, was in San Marcus college visiting with my daughter. I still feel a warm fondness of that area after spending much of my youth in SA, while Dad was at Lackland.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Almost made it to SA this past weekend, was in San Marcus college visiting with my daughter. I still feel a warm fondness of that area after spending much of my youth in SA, while Dad was at Lackland.


The San Antonio area can be amazing, but after my camping trip last month, I am missing all the trees up in NE Texas.

Back on topic, I think it is simply the prepper terminology that is disappearing. My grandmother was always prepared for the future, (and bad winters) she just didn't call it prepping. I remember going down in the cellar to get some jam and the shelves were lined with canned goods that could last for years. My grandfather had sheds filled with old stuff that he might need "someday". When something broke down, he would head out to the shed to find something he could "make work" for the newest challenge.


----------



## Targetshooter

My wife said " your are a junk collector " , yes I am , but when things need to be fixed , they get fixed and she is happy " even more happy when it cost no money " . I have all ways saved everything I can get my hands on that I think I can use later on . My buddy that lives next to me told me time after time " man when I need something to fix something , you got it " . So stocking up on odds and ends is a great thing .


----------



## MisterMills357

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


They are in for a shock then, if they think that everything is fine. That is my thinking anyway, I foresee riots and turmoil in the ghettos; and maniacs on campuses. That sort of thing, tends to get peoples attention, especially if it happens in their neighborhood. 
I am thinking of BLM in Charlotte, and how they went all over town, spreading mayhem there. How soon we forget, and it is because we want to forget.
No one wants to see a mushroom cloud going up, so they tell themselves a lie, and then go one with life.

View attachment 32330
View attachment 32338

Yeah, it is all a big joke, until Hell breaks loose.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I had some other thoughts about the whole Prepping thing as a whole, and it was touched on earlier too - I am too lazy to run back and grab a quote.

Social psychology has a huge impact on a lot of things that we do everyday, even back in the turn of the 1900s people who were Survivalists, Pioneers, Frontiersmen, Hoarders, etc were always looked on negatively, when Doomsday Preppers came out all it did was reinforce the general publicly perceived notion that people who prepare are tinfoil-hat wearing, bunker-dwelling, Spam-eating felchers who believe the Illuminati will probe their butthole; GRANTED - some among us are very much like that, and then we can delve into the false-consensus bias and cognitive dissonance arguments and get all PSYOPS-y about disinformation and "that's what *THEY* _WANT_ you to think!" arguments

BLUF - people do not like being called crazy, and even people who casually prepare or at least build some sort of disaster-recovery/risk-management into their daily lives do not want to be called a "Prepper" no more than the N-Word/Cracker, etc. Then when someone like Trump comes along people go "whew, guess the risk is over I can go back to being normal" - a lot of it is rooted in social shame, no one wants the neighbors to think they are crazy or paranoid.

Also, in my opinion, normal everyday people do not like stress, hell I do not like stress and it is all I lived and breathed for years, the feeling of dread/impending doom is _not_ healthy for you, I think casual preppers also get worked up with the events that may surround them wanting to prepare they stress themselves out, and will do anything to relieve it; i.e: "Everything is fine! Trump won! ISIS is almost out of Aleppo! etc, etc, etc" - so they stop doing it, or do it less to get back to their "status quo" so to speak

Of course there is also the financial strain, do you save that $100 or invest it in canned goods, water filtration, etc - it is definitely a commitment, and when you are worrying about taxes, bills, mortgage payments, college tuition, gas money, savings, stocks, etc...it is hard for people to justify preparing. It is also beyond the scope of most people to really get into the weeds with it; they live in subdivisions or otherwise urban settings, or perhaps they feel that driving away will be a good option - _we_ know you can damn well prep seriously regardless of where you live, but a lot of people lack the willpower or desire, so they do not do it at all - which is understandable.

There is that one meme that goes around geeky gun pages on social media, or to people who call themselves "Three Percenters" (whom I detest greatly) - "Everyone wants to be an Operator, Until its Time to Operate" - obvious beta-male compensation/mall-ninja overtones aside, this holds true for a lot of people. They do not want to get their hands dirty, once something "good" happens it is all sunshine and rainbows and they go back to spending money on lattes, Chanel perfume and throwing money at their POS 3-series they HAD to get to impress the blonde down the street.

As it has been mentioned, the influx in forums like this are tied to current events, next major terrorist attack (which will happen), or some other major geopoltical event that happens will have people coming here to glean information and run by their plans and goals in a panic. Then when things go just fine, they convince themselves the threat is over and go to the wayside.

For most of us who "prepare" I do not think anyone ever stops or slows down really, it is a constant thing - a lot of maintenance and TLC so to speak, I do not think anyone would be entertained if all we talked about was "oh I bought 100 lbs of rice today...again...yay?" or "Yeah I just bought a shipping container...its cool" hence the other topics, which is fine - I feel breaking the monotony is just as important as preparing itself. Overseas in combat zones guys would watch nude flicks, play handheld video games or do other stuff to break the monotony - we all know why we prep, so no need to keep going over it.

When I on board new Project Managers or Business Intel Analysts for my company, and when I got new privates or briefed the new 18Es on SIGDET operations - I would always tell them these 3 words: "Mindset, Skillset, Toolset" in that order - you can have the 5K SVI 1911, the 2K rucksack, faraday cages, IR optics, guard dogs, ceramic plates and all sorts of armor, but if you do not have the shooting/prepping skills...and if you are not in the mindset that all of your energy has to go to the skills that use the tools - you are already at a lost.

I like going back and reading old pointer posts and the urban prep series, I will practice reloads and dry fire drills while on the phone with clients, do quick PMCS on my gear and vehicles daily and patrol my complex at night, it is all about muscle memory but also getting that passive mindset ingrained, I think when people think of PREPPING they automatically go to TOOLSET - they want to know what crops, what rucksack, what guns, what caliber, what 4x4 is the best for them - you should get the mindset first, knowledge is a great power that needs respect and you need to feed it constantly

Maybe what we are seeing (or not seeing) is people are "stopping" filling their TOOLSET silo and working on MINDSET or SKILLSET

Just my $.02, that and some dip spit will get you a rotten dog leg in Columbia


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> I'm happily married.
> But I like Cricket.. she is not a hot head like Denton is ....LMAO!


Hey! Words can hurt, you know!


----------



## SOCOM42

ASOFS, it would haven taken me 20 hours to type all that.

Myself, I have a two sources of income, my retirement and gun work.

The gun monies go for whatever prepping supplies I procure.

The retirement monies go for just that, retirement.

If there was an absolute, verifiable indicator of some type of catastrophic event happening shortly ,

I would go and spend 10 or 20 grand on stuff in a week,

otherwise those purchases are still directly tied to those monies earned for it, no more.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Hey! Words can hurt, you know!


Did you swallow a snowflake Denton?

Please try to purge that nasty snowflake out of your system before it becomes permanent.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Did you swallow a snowflake Denton?
> 
> Please try to purge that nasty snowflake out of your system before it becomes permanent.


That's it! I'm going to my safe space!

I call it work. That's where I deal with people, face to face. There, they have a nickname for me. Asshole. OK, sometimes it is Jackass, but usually, it is asshole. Not because I turn on someone over a difference of opinion, but stupidity and illogical nonsense triggers me in a heartbeat.
Democrats avoid me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Did you swallow a snowflake Denton?
> 
> Please try to purge that nasty snowflake out of your system before it becomes permanent.


Keep warm and stay out of trouble, Hawg. Holler atcha later.


----------



## Slippy

And he has the merit badge to prove it.:vs_laugh:

View attachment 32362




Denton said:


> ...they have a nickname for me. Asshole. OK, sometimes it is Jackass, but usually, it is asshole....


----------



## 1895gunner

I'm just the opposite. I'm fairly certain that it will only get worse for my family now that Trump was elected. I'm not on welfare, social security, or medicare. We are retired, plan on signing up for social security in 18 months and all I see is doom & gloom from this administration. I'm still prepping, still visiting this site and putting a plan in place to survive regardless of administration screw-ups & failures. I'm hoping medicare & Social Security will still be there.

Be very afraid of a president that affects your way of life by a single tweet (Lockheed Martin stock dips by 1.5% due to single tweet about cost of F-35). So much for 401k value that can be affected by one single 140 character text.

1895gunner


----------



## Prepared One

1895gunner said:


> I'm just the opposite. I'm fairly certain that it will only get worse for my family now that Trump was elected. I'm not on welfare, social security, or medicare. We are retired, plan on signing up for social security in 18 months and all I see is doom & gloom from this administration. I'm still prepping, still visiting this site and putting a plan in place to survive regardless of administration screw-ups & failures. I'm hoping medicare & Social Security will still be there.
> 
> Be very afraid of a president that affects your way of life by a single tweet (Lockheed Martin stock dips by 1.5% due to single tweet about cost of F-35). So much for 401k value that can be affected by one single 140 character text.
> 
> 1895gunner


I know some people have breathed a great sigh of relief when Trump won. I will have to admit to no such sigh here. I have an uneasy feeling we have simply traded one devil for another and as I look at the world dynamic, I have not seen one rainbow nor smelled a single unicorn fart. I will keep prepping in all phases, balanced, eyes wide open and watching, as I have been doing.


----------



## Quip

I havent quit. Most of my time for the last 4 months has been spent finishing the remodel of current home in order to sell it and multiple trips to Tennessee making arrangements getting the contractors lined up for the new place.








Pic from the only neighbors front deck (500 yards to the left).








BUlldozer incoming after christmas


----------



## BellaCassels

Yep... I love Trump, but the risk factors aren't gonna go away just like that. There's still massive sources of instability in this country, and massive holes in our security. If anything the danger is higher now because now our enemies have some serious opposition to fight.


----------



## Denton

BellaCassels said:


> Yep... I love Trump, but the risk factors aren't gonna go away just like that. There's still massive sources of instability in this country, and massive holes in our security. If anything the danger is higher now because now our enemies have some serious opposition to fight.


I totally agree. 
Furthermore, I have been reading about how people who are against Trump are preparing - for violence.


----------



## Real Old Man

Prepping ought to be just like insurance. Done consistently with the hope that you'll never need it.


----------



## stowlin

Honestly I have stopped. But then again I stopped because I sold my house, live on a boat, and am out of space. hopefully no SHTF till at least September or October so I can reach my new home.


----------



## rstanek

My mindset about being prepared hasn't changed just because a government administration has changed


----------



## RJAMES

I talk to more people every day that are interested in preparedness for natural disasters and civil unrest. They think we are much more likely to have incidents of domestic violence in the months to come. 

With N. Korea conducting Nuclear test a nuclear war looks more and more likely to occur as it looks like they will surely provoke the US or the US will provoke them.


----------



## Joe

Denton said:


> Anyone notice the number of members of P/F visiting each day has dropped? It's not because we ain't using deodorant. People seem to think everything will be nothing but peaches and cream, now that Trump is going to be the next president:
> 
> ?It Is Like A Nuclear Bomb Went Off In The Prepping Community?


Mister @Denton, One of the factors that may be the reason for the drop in numbers may be this: There are many degrees of what different people consider being prepared. For some of us it is a mindset and we can always find more things to do to become more prepared. So we come back to the site time and again to see what others are doing. We also like to commiserate with each other and laugh at each others bad humor. There are others perhaps who have bought or built a few things and consider themselves prepared. So they may not return to the site feeling they have the job done. They may also have limits to what they can do whether its financial or another reason. Well that's my meager theory as a newer member for what its worth.


----------



## JohnMorrow

rstanek said:


> My mindset about being prepared hasn't changed just because a government administration has changed


This exactly, so far Trumps short time in office has been far from stable. And even if it had been I'd still be doing my thing.

The world is becoming more dangerous if you ask me, now is certainly not the time to stop being prepared for the worse.

It's time to prep more.


----------



## watchin

Still at it here, just shifting focus a bit and reprioritizing necessities.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

Prepper slow down? Its a rumor started by those that can't.


----------



## Denton

The related link in the article gives evidence that there is a slow-down. I hope people are not backing away from prepping. As I plan on covering in the podcast, tonight, we really need to step up our plans.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepping for a different event. One more likely now . And something less willing to talk about on line.


----------



## bigwheel

Well took a chill pill when Trump got elected. Ready to buy cheap black guns.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepping does not stop or start here because of politics . It is a way of life. Many of the events we could face having nothing to do with the WH.


----------



## Prepared One

To be sure, something wicked this way comes. I am not comfortable by no means and have increased my efforts.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> The related link in the article gives evidence that there is a slow-down. I hope people are not backing away from prepping. As I plan on covering in the podcast, tonight, we really need to step up our plans.


My stance is that the appearance of a slowdown is only an expected cycle, just as an election ends that sees a "new hope" become President. After all, we are on the verge of making "America great again", huh? I suggest that the marketing of being prepared and subsequently the fly by night preppers are who are decreasing. Any real prepared person still stands by the core reasons he started and knows the potential calamities still exist, that influenced his worldview to begin with.

This site and many others, have an overwhelmingly large number of curious visitors at any time, who are not committed and are simply exploring. A small percentage actually present themselves and start participating. They come and go, and I would not assign a qualified study to their presence or lack of it. They are a fickle bunch, unlike the regulars here at PF. There is not one of us who have relayed all is well and have abandoned the readiness lifestyle.

Go big or go home. I will continue to prepare.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

A lot of good points to this 'phenomenon' of sorts have already been touched on in the thread at various points - and I think it is simple

A lot of people who were 'prepping' - may have started to do so recently, and it is more of a reactionary thing - like after Sandy Hook and those conspiracies were going around that the same women was seen crying at all the shootings, the tin-foil/anarchy crowd was up in arms about CIA shadow wars being fought and started stocking up on MREs and gas masks.

Hell, go on YouTube and type in prepping or something similar and you will see videos of wackjob "outdoors-men" talking about the best water-in-a-bag, or surplus gas mask or MRE-knockoff you can buy, I say roughly 70% of the prepping community falls into that misguided, TV-show-inspired, paranoid type. They might have a stash of MREs somewhere, some gas masks, a life-straw, some surplus ALICE packs loaded with JSLISTs or MOPP gear and probably some other Gucci-gear to get them by.

Same goes for the people who thought that Hillary would win, or ISIS was going to invade - pretty much the idiots who call themselves Three Percenters, or will have an argument about the CIA and Pres. Obama that can be summed up as : "I didn't have the sack to help my country during a time of war, and I am a fat coward, but let me tell you why Obama is a giant muslim and is sending the CIA to put us in FEMA death camps"...

I _hate_ that group of people - and good riddance, if the conspiracy theorists and other people who will soft-targets want to choose to not visit forums, and not try to expand their knowledge base and get into the right Mindset, I don't count that as a loss. There are tons of fly-by-night individuals who call themselves 'preppers' but you ask them what and it is always something man-made and catastrophic like nuclear war, EMPs, invasion of the body snatchers or likewise - I don't want to associate or listen to those idiots.

I am glad people want to be prepared for whatever their flavor of SHTF is - but that crowd that assumes it will be some man-made cataclysm and their $60 Bug-out-bag from Walmart and some cans of chef boyardi and a Remington 870 will help them out, maybe it will, but those are the type of people who stop prepping and stop staying informed and educated.

People like most on this forum who prepare for mud-slides, massive power-outages, bad winter storms, tornadoes and hurricanes are the ones who will be ready in earnest. That's the people we want and they are the ones who benefit the community.


----------



## PAPrepper

My plan remains the same.


----------



## zachthemac

Political situation is less stable than ever. We should all be full steam.


----------



## Coastie dad

And with the current situation.....
Stepping up the prepping...


----------



## SOCOM42

My approach is constant regardless of political or natural events.

There are specific monies allocated on a monthly basis.

Whatever is obtained is an enhancement, not an new item for inventory.

What I don't buy much of is ammunition, and no guns.

Foodstuffs and fuel get the biggest chunk.

Clothing, cammo, ECW, shoes and boots, enough to last a lifetime or two.

Finer points like having converted all flashlights to LED is typical, kept all the old bulbs, JIC.

All sorts of comm gear, portable and fixed base, RF and wire types. TA-312s and TA-1s are for OP/LP use as a secure method of com. 

During a recent weekly foray to wally world, checked sporting for camp fuel, coleman was $6.78 all last year, now $14.00 a gallon.

So I passed, had brought total up to 100 gallons last year, the price was right then, it should last a while.

Close to the election, you could say I panicked bought ammo, 5K of M1 Carbine and 5K of 9MM 124Gr. FMJ, that was an exception.


----------



## Prepared One

As I look out over the current state of affairs and the political circus in Washington I see no reason whatsoever to slow down my prepping.


----------



## dmet

I'm still prepping. I know I'm not here much, but I'm getting my health squared away first. Down nearly 30 pounds and feeling fantastic! Still adding to my stock and making plans for other improvements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldgrouch

Went to Sam's Club yesterday. Still stacking the ammo higher and higher. Don't care who gets elected ---- they remain untrustworthy no matter the party. (My paranoia is showing.)


----------



## PAPrepper

Yup, same here. Buying cheap and stacking deep.


----------



## azrancher

zachthemac said:


> Political situation is less stable than ever. We should all be full steam.


Really? Oh we have a President that has balls, and is filling his campaign commitments. I see... You're less stable.

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

Homie getting all worked up. Staying prepared. Working on Solar project and education on the subject. We are giving up prepping it is a life time project.


----------



## Illini Warrior

azrancher said:


> Really? Oh we have a President that has balls, and is filling his campaign commitments. I see... You're less stable.
> 
> *Rancher*


there's all kinds of preppers - bound to be foreign illegals scared of Prez Trump's cleansing campaign


----------



## zachthemac

azrancher said:


> Really? Oh we have a President that has balls, and is filling his campaign commitments. I see... You're less stable.
> 
> *Rancher*


lol, I'm a Trump supporter and I'm thrilled with what he's doing. But his opponents are more than willing stage false flags, assassinations, and uprisings in order to return to power. They do not care about the Republic - they only want power.


----------



## Rob Roy

Well sales have certainly dropped off for us at the store, but I think it's just the calm before the storm. While the typical American has their eyes on politics, there's a civil war brewing in the streets and it's only heating up.






I'm sure you've seen the violence of the Trump protesters, but the Trump supporters are starting to fight back. The guy in the video above came prepared for battle with his stick and homemade shield and gas mask (for the pepper spray the protesters have been using).

The same thing's happening on the Black Lives Matter front. People are pushing back. This isn't only happening in the US either. It's all over the world.

I think we're only in the beginning stages of something BIG. Time will tell.


----------



## Fuser1983

I'll come out and admit that I have significantly scaled back my prepping since Trump became president. A lot of my fears were based on what Hillary would've done as president. However, I do believe that I may have a false sense of security and SHTF is just as close as it once was. I've come to that realization and will be picking up where I left off. A couple of fears such as an attack on the power grid or even nuclear attack by North Korea seem to be even more probable now that Trump is in power. I supported him all the way and will continue to do so. However, it is the loonies out there that I do not trust to behave. 

We had a decent ice storm a couple of months ago down here and I was stuck for about 3-4 hours on an icy road in my 2WD Toyota Sequoia. I have since sold that vehicle and purchased an AWD Subaru Outback. It still has plenty of storage room, and is definitely incognito as it looks like every other vehicle out there. All that to say, I know i've been slacking but I shall not slack any longer.


----------

